# Préavis de 8 jours calendaires



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

Une collègue a commencé le 1sept et veut arrêter le contrat.

Donc 8 jours préavis.

Contrat de 4 jours et ne travaille pas le mercredi

Donc elle compte comment ?

Du lundi au vendredi de la semaine prochaine SANS le mercredi  = 4 jours

Semaine suivante
Lundi, mardi et jeudi vendredi = 4 jours

Donc total 8 jours

C’est bon ?

Merci beaucoup 😊


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

non, ce sont 8 jours calendaires donc, on prend un calendrier, on compte 8jours à partir de la réception du courrier recommandé ou de la remise en main propre, si elle fait un courrier de remise en main propre ce soir, vendredi prochain sera son dernier jour travaillé.
Jours calendaires: compter sur le calendrier
jours ouvrables: du lundi au samedi
jours ouvrés: nombre de jours travaillés


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

MERCI Liline. Bon la lettre c’est loupé pour ce soir, car déjà parti. Donc si demain vendredi

VSDLMMJV = 8 jours

Jamais finir un samedi je crois ?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Si par exemple elle notifie aux parents sont souhaits de ne plus continuer l'accueil le lundi 26 septembre 
Le contrat prendra fin le lundi 3 octobre au soir


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Si vendredi 30 septembre prendra fin vendredi 7 octobre


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci Assmatzam


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Et c’était année complète depuis le 1er sept 

Donc elle peut faire modifier en réel pour sept + oct 

Et 2,5 jours pour Sept en CP
Et les 8 jours oct = ?  0,5 = 1 ?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Comparaison entre maintien de salaire et 10 % obligatoire 

Pour le maintien 
2,5 jours pour septembre 
0,7 jours pour octobre 
Total 3,2 arrondi à 4 jours ouvrables acquis 

Salaire brut / 26 * 4 = maintien de salaire 

Pour les 10%
Salaire brut de septembre et octobre x par 0,1 = 10%

Il faudra retenir le montant le plus avantageux des 2 pour l'assistante maternelle


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam merci, je transmets 😊
Si besoin je mettrai ses chiffres


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Non septembre payé en suivant le principe de la mensualisation 
Octobre sera à calculer avec le ccc


----------



## Nany88 (29 Septembre 2022)

8 jours de préavis c pour un contrat de mois de 3 mois C sa ? Ou contrat d 1 mois


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ok transmis et merci encore 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Nany88

Un contrat nouveau qui a commencé le 1er sept mais elle veut arrêter avec 8 jours de préavis car moins de 3 mois.

Elle n’avait rien mis au sujet du préavis et ça l’arrange


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir est-ce un préavis en période d'essai ?
N'est-ce pas plutôt un délai de prévenance ? Donc pas les mêmes règles ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Il s'agirait plutôt de 48h de délai de prévenance et non d'un préavis. 

48h à compter de la date d'intention de rupture de contrat à l'initiative de l'assistante maternelle.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Metal

Elle n’avait pas de période d’essai car engagement réciproque pour ne pas perdre son 1/2 mois.

Et elle n’a pas de préavis. Sur Pajemploi il est indiqué 8 jours calendaires car moins de 3 mois.

Donc ça lui va très bien.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Aucun rapport entre l'engagement réciproque et la période d'essai. 

Soit elle n'a pas de période d'essai (optionnelle), mais'du coup elle a bien un préavis de 8 jours,  soit elle a bien noté une période d'essai et il sagit donc de délai de prévenance. 

C'est soi l'un soit l'autre.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

C’est ce que j’ai dit 

Elle n’a pas de période d’essai 
Et
Elle n’a pas de préavis de noter sur son contrat donc elle a bien 8 jours de préavis


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Et le rapport, elle n’a pas mis de période d’essai pour ne pas rembourser SI les parents arrêtaient au bout de moins de 15 jours, elle s’est protégée comme toutes nous le faisons depuis quelques temps par chez nous.

Moi la première.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Elle n'a pas de préavis noté sur son contrat donc 8jours de préavis  ?
Cela ne veut rien dire du'tout. C'est incompréhensible ! 

Elle en préavis parce qu'il n'y a pas noté de période d'essai !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Non c'est une clause supérieure à la ccn qui garantit un demi mois de salaire si le contrat est rompu pendant la période d'essai.  L'engagement réciproque garantit le début du contrat, reserve la place...


----------

